

IE9 users to be updated to IE10 automatically with Windows Update - dave1010uk
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2013/01/30/ie10-automatic-update-blocker-toolkit-available-for-windows-7.aspx

======
luney
The sooner the better. I'd like to see IE<10 dead and enough adoption of ie10
to get the other guys competing for speed and features again. It would also be
awesome if ie10 would self update like Chrome and Firefox.

Unfortunately enterprise IT will probably block this for a while.

~~~
csulok
it's funny how nothing changed in the last 5 years. Just replace ie10 with ie9
or ie8 in the comment and not too long ago those were true.

